# Newly Registered



## Brad Ramsey (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey all,

I have been a guest on this forum for a couple of months now and finally registered.

I am currently keeping several species of phasmids, 3 types of Mantis and four species of roaches among other things.

My aquisition of a baby Veiled Chameleon re-ignited my entomological interests. And although I started again in an effort to raise a large selection of insects to feed him....it has taken on a life of it's own and I am keeping many things that are now not considered "food". (Much to the horror of my partner....but he's dealing with it okay).

It really is addictive and I am in a constant state of trying to maintain some control over my obsession.

Looking forward to sharing info and gleaning knowledge with and from you all!

-Brad


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Asa (Jun 28, 2007)

You da man!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------

